# List of users WizaÅ¼ and MUT



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm wondering how many girls from Wizaż came here.Could you please write here you nicks


----------



## rzyrafka (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey. at the mornings i will be here and in the evenings i'll be on wizaz pages


----------



## libra (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm the next one


----------



## ewunia2 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here I am Natko


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jak na razie 15.Ciekawe czy do 50 dojdzie





Only 15


----------



## Aga BJ (Jun 16, 2005)

everything you need,you got it





I'm here



Hi Nat


----------



## Omenaa (Jun 16, 2005)

HI, HI Natii.


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

eye-21 I'm still waiting for our boss-Vanilla


----------



## majag (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Smoczyca* Haven't forgotten about me, have you?



I was waiting for you


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Przepraszam was bardzo,ale pomagałam jedenej Wizażance się zalogować i zamiast natii4 wyskoczyło majag,ale to byłam ja :icon_love Wylogowałam się na jednym oknie,ale na drugim pozostałam jako majag





I was waiting for you Smoczyca


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

23-without majag


----------



## majag (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi! I am majag



unfortunatelly i don`know your language too much


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

26


----------



## angelina007 (Jun 16, 2005)

hahaha...a ja mam dwa nicki a wy nie!


----------



## Malinka (Jun 16, 2005)

Present



I'm polish girl from Wizaż too


----------



## tulip (Jun 16, 2005)

next girl from Wizaz





Hi!


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

OOPS, sorry I mean't this thread here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8096





Originally Posted by *natii4* 

23-without majag


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

32


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

> OOPS' date=' sorry I mean't this thread here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8096[/quote']
> We will answer for your questions
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2005)

hey, I just woke up





If I remember corretly, Tony said 100 polish girls registered yesterday?


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* hey, I just woke up




If I remember corretly, Tony said 100 polish girls registered yesterday?

34





Today have registered a group.I think it would be nice to have a big list of our nicks :icon_love


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* 

hey, I just woke up



If I remember corretly, Tony said 100 polish girls registered yesterday?




I think over 110 now..


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello





Me too


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Only 36


----------



## jaroovka (Jun 16, 2005)

And me and me


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sylwonia* And me! And me!:icon_love So, now sixteen



Not 16,but 38


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *raspberry69*



hello ALL



Hello everyone



another girl from Poland of course



How many girls have already registered??


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anahstasia* Many, too many



It's a real plague



Ana, wizaz has almost 27,000 members


----------



## estella (Jun 16, 2005)

and me


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

41-who next??


----------



## pattyt (Jun 16, 2005)

hi everybody!!! I am next polish girl


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sonja1* 

Hello everybody, I'm next polish girls. 


Welcome Sonja1!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mirka75* 

Hi "wizażanki"







Welcome Mirka75!!


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

46


----------



## Karola (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm here too

50


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *zalika* 

And me too




I fell a bit strange because I`m listening Spanish music, writing in English and thinking in Polish








Welcome Zalika!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kasia_key* 

Hi,I'm the next girl from wizaz.pl








Welcome to MakeupTalk Kasia


----------



## tulip (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hi Tulip! Welcome to Makeuptalk...I'm Charmaine from Massachusetts. If you need any help, you can pm me or any other moderator. Hope to see you around! thanks


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nimfetka* 

Hi girls!



))))))))))I'm here and I the next girl from wizaz.plI love wizaz.pl






Welcome Nimfetka!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** 




)) You got the best Avatar IÂ´ve ever seen



)) 


ME TOO Lmao!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** 

Tony, look what came out (above) when i tried the NEW smile its no hahaha icon? its a smiley with a double chin 


I fixed it now...sorry


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *zgaga110* 

hello i'm a next girl from Poland , my english is not too good but i will try i promise!!i'm happy to be here ...by the way







Welcome!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Also right here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/





Originally Posted by *nimfetka* 

where is gallery make up??


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome Lotta_Love!





Originally Posted by *Lotta_Love* 

So I'm the next Wizazanka



( Lukrecja_Borgia- wizaz.pl). It's wonderful to be here with you



( dostalam oczoplasu- kto to przetlumaczy?



)


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *buczymordek* alo alo




houston houston we have a problem ala is here





bububuczymorda sie melduje





ja malo gawariszuje po ingliszowemu








Excellent





58


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* I think we should use English here. We should try at least.



Sometimes it is very hard-I don't like this spell checking,because it check only spelling,it should check grammar also



And it doesn't have Wizaż in dictionary


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *buczymordek* nie ma szud wcale



kultura nakazywalaby no, ale co tam




hello tony, you' ve a great avatar:]

starczy wazelinki na dzisiaj





bawcie sie dopsz





a

Powiedziała co wiedziała i poszła dalej



Nawet nie chce mi się tłumaczyć


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Confi. Yes that is the case.





Quote:


I think that people who read it don't have polish dictionary 


Unless you are from the Polish invasion, then you would not know Polish. As we welcome you to MakeupTalk, nobody cares about your grammer mistakes. We can figure it out usually.










Originally Posted by *confi* 

In my opinion it's impolite speak polish here. I think that people who read it don't have polish dictionary. Besides that's their forum, we are only visitors. That's my opinion, but it's Your thing. I don't care my grammar mistakes and You shouldn't too.


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* In my opinion it's impolite speak polish here. I think that people who read it don't have polish dictionary. Besides that's their forum, we are only visitors. That's my opinion, but it's Your thing. I don't care my grammar mistakes and You shouldn't too.



I know I was kidding



It is very hard to translat polish idioms


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lady_pearl* 

Hello girls, I'm rzastin from Wizaż- I've changed my nick.This site is really great I feel here like home and MUT girls are very nice. Big kiss for you





Tony, I love your avatar








Welcome Lady Pearl! Happy to have you here on MUT


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lady_pearl* Hello girls, I'm rzastin from Wizaż- I've changed my nick.This site is really great I feel here like home and MUT girls are very nice. Big kiss for you





Tony, I love your avatar





Hello :icon_love It is nice to see another member from "cleaning" team from Wizaż


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* 

I really understand it Nati, I have a problem with that too. But everybody understands we are from Poland, using another language. When we write here (and read) we can learn a lot. Remember about that.My English is very simply but I try and I have fun.








It sure seems as if 90% of the Polish girls are typing EXCELLENT English.


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lexie* 

Because we're trying really hard, Tony... And we use dictionaries







I speak for the entire MUT team when I say that you all are doing an EXCELLENT job too!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* 

Tony, can You help me?When somebody reply to a topic I get email on my mail address. I don't wont it.





In my Edit Options -&gt; "Default Thread Subscription Mode" I accepted: No email notification.

What should I do?




I have looked at your profile and it is set to "Subscribe with no notification". So that means if you don't do anything when you reply to NEW threads, then you won't be notified. But, you might have existing ones you are subscribed to. Click here to go to see what ones you are subscribed to: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/usercp.php?
You can remove email notifications if you click on the "unsubscribe" under each thread there.

Did this help?


----------



## natii4 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lexie* Because we're trying really hard, Tony... And we use dictionaries



Yep



I have my dictionary near my keybord and I have a big list of new words-when I am reading something on MUT and I don't understand,I take a piece of paper,write this word and next translate



:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't even know what "dupa" means!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *confi* "dupa" means ass (ups).See You!





Thanks!!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *zgaga110* 

hello i'm a next girl from Poland , my english is not too good but i will try i promise!!i'm happy to be here ...by the way







Sounds good to me! Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lazy Morning* ...and me



trying to get my 5 posts and get rid of that pink-popup-nightmare



Lazy, I had the same



but I've already killed it, uff


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lazy Morning* Jelonuś



we are natural born killers



Of course, my avatar proves it, I'm stag- cruel killer


----------



## natii4 (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *shachownica* hi nat! are your still counting?




Yep-you are 62th


----------



## agnieska (Jun 19, 2005)

and me



63


----------



## Geek (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *agnieska* 

and me



63







Welcome Angieska!


----------



## angelina007 (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *angelaa* welcome! I'm from wizaz.pl (angelika) nice to meet you, angelika


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Justy* Me too...
Hello!





Justy is that you??Hi darling, how nice to "see" you



:icon_love

Ps.- I'm testing new sunscreen (Anthelios dermo-pediatrics haha



SPF60 ) it's really good, I hope it won't irritate me





Kisses :icon_love


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Justy* Yes, it's really me.
[At first I was planning only to read forums, but maybe i'll write from time to time]

I'm so glad, you're here :icon_love You have to write posts on MUT, and share your knowledge with us



I'll take you at your word


----------



## Jelonek (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Justy* I' m going to buy LRP Dermopediatrics spf60 next month. Don't forget to write a review, please



Of course I will



For the time being, I like it (big tube-100ml, fragrance free, water resistant, good consistency and above all- delicate



).


----------



## Geek (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Justy* 

I' m going to buy LRP Dermopediatrics spf60 next month. Don't forget to write a review, please







Hi Justy! Welcome to MakeupTalk from the admin dept


----------



## Geek (Jun 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cleo* 








Welcome Cleo to MakeupTalk!


----------



## natii4 (Jun 21, 2005)

68-I think that's not all


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ania* 

Hi there! Finally i got here too. i am svenja on wizaz.pl, here i thought i'd try out my own real name



, it's pretty refreshing



! i am a polish wanderer having home in 3 different countries, so i'd say i feel very european



dear admin, why don't you add a flag of european union here, would be more appropriate for me







Welcome to MakeupTalk! Oh I will add that flag. I'll need to find it
What a beautiful name, Ania


----------



## natii4 (Jul 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gaga87* Ind I'm here too



70


----------



## Geek (Jul 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gaga87* 

Ind I'm here too







Welcome!


----------



## Kasiulka (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *natii4* I'm wondering how many girls from Wizaż came here.Could you please write here you nicks



Hello! I'm also from Wizaz website.


----------



## natii4 (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kasiulka* Hello! I'm also from Wizaz website. 71


----------



## Milka19 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hallo girls from WIZAŻ



I have already registered



It's my first post here but I hope it won't be the last. Nice to see you all here


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Milka19* 

Hallo girls from WIZAŻ



I have already registered



It's my first post here but I hope it won't be the last. Nice to see you all here







Hi Milka! Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Yustyna17 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm from Wizaż



My name is Justyna and ee yeess that's all what I can say


----------



## Yustyna17 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi



! I'm suprise to so see replay in so quick time... I'm not so good in english so I'm sorry for my mistakes. I'm so happy I'm here couse I've just read some abbs (??) and I see You're all so nice here


----------



## tomaszeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi. Nice to see that amount of Wizazaka's 

I've just registered... and I do not know how many time I can spend here, but I will try 

Greetings from Bialystok 

Tomek


----------



## tomaszeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hi Tomek, welcome to MuT! Glad to have you here. Thanks Charmaine  You are very charming ;-)


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tomaszeg* 

Hi. Nice to see that amount of Wizazaka's  
I've just registered... and I do not know how many time I can spend here, but I will try 

Greetings from Bialystok 

Tomek




Hi Tomek and welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## tomaszeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi Tomek and welcome to MakeupTalk! Hi Tony. I'm here because of Your topic on wizaz forum ;-) I just wanna see what's gooing on here ;-)
And I must ask for ignore my bad English ;-)


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tomaszeg* 

Hi Tony. I'm here because of Your topic on wizaz forum ;-) I just wanna see what's gooing on here ;-)
And I must ask for ignore my bad English ;-)




Well hello!


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *minio* 

RRRRRRRight, my first post here.




Hi to you all!







A mean face huh? LOL Ok, Well...then, HI AND WELCOME!


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *minio* 

LOL, haven't realized that one is 'mean', twisted or devilish would be better






Sorry for the confusion caused *innocent smile*
ahh, and I forgot to say, that I do tend to overuse this icon








GIGGLE ok, no problem


----------



## ALLICJA (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi All



I'm from Wizaz too .


----------



## Geek (Jul 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ALLICJA* 

Hi All



I'm from Wizaz too . 


Welcome Allicja to MakeupTalk!


----------



## natii4 (Jul 18, 2005)

77


----------



## AngelAngel (Aug 16, 2005)

Hellooo!! Ja rÃ³wież ze strony wizaż.pl






Fajnie że moge napisac cos po polsku i ktos mnie zrozumie !! hihi


----------



## Angi74 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello, It's me..


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome Poland!!! Hope you all love MuT!!! It's nice to have you all here.


----------



## Beekeeper (Sep 24, 2005)

hello, cześć i czołem, pytacie skad sie wziąłem.......

Hi all MUT people



Another one from Wizaz.pl


----------



## Angi74 (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Beekeeper* hello, cze?? i czo?em, pytacie skad sie wzi??em.......

Hi all MUT people



Another one from Wizaz.pl





WITAJ WESO?Y ROMEK!!!! MASZ NAD PRZEDMIE?CIACH DOMEK? HA,HA...POZDRAWIAM.


----------



## Beekeeper (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Angi74* WITAJ WESO?Y ROMEK!!!! MASZ NAD PRZEDMIE?CIACH DOMEK? HA,HA...POZDRAWIAM.



How did you know?!









Posdroofki!


----------



## Angi74 (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Beekeeper* How did you know?!









Posdroofki!

Hmmmmm......


----------



## Beekeeper (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Angi74* Hmmmmm...... Really, really



On suburbs of Wroclaw


----------



## Kavala (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello girls!!! I see our list is getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## neelaa (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm from Poland too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kavala* 

Hello girls!!! I see our list is getting bigger and bigger!







Welcoem Kavala!


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *neelaa* 

I'm from Poland too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">



Welcome Neelaa!


----------



## Yennefer (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm from Wizaz too




And I hope I'll cope with my English


----------



## neelaa (Oct 9, 2005)

I am very exited about this page. I like it very much



And I can practise my English


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, you can! Don't worry about typing your English wrong, we can usually figure out what you are trying to say


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Yennefer* 

I'm from Wizaz too



And I hope I'll cope with my English







Welcome Yennifer!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome all!!! im chelsea frm canada


----------



## neelaa (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Chelsea. Nice to meet you all


----------



## kromek (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello girls!


----------



## Angi74 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kromek* Hello girls!



Ciao Polonia !!!!!


----------



## Angi74 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* Welcome all!!! im chelsea frm canada hello Chelsea.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello everyone coming from Wizaz, Welcome to MUT!


----------



## *LeeLoo* (Jan 1, 2006)

Last but not least





Hello girls, it's so nice to meet you here


----------



## Vonir (Jan 2, 2006)

Me too!



I'm *Ancia* on Wizaz



Kisses girls!


----------



## Ally83 (Feb 4, 2006)

So here I am





(nick is the same like in Wizaż)


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 5, 2006)

wow i didn't realize how many polish girls are present on MUT



welcome everyone


----------



## cmoksia (Feb 8, 2006)

wizaz rules



am I wrong?





Hi


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cmoksia* wizaz rules



am I wrong?



Hi





hihi you're right


----------



## Ally83 (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG, I totally forgot about MUT



and my english too


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ally83* OMG, I totally forgot about MUT



and my english too



Welcome back!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 10, 2006)

haha, welcome back, hope to see you here more often


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

whats wizaz?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* whats wizaz? A Polish MUT...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh coolio! Welcome all Wizaz Members!


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 11, 2006)

There's plenty of Wizaz girls here






I'm surprised


----------



## Ally83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Daenerys* There's plenty of Wizaz girls here



I'm surprised





Yes



I've seen 'our' smileofangel in FOTD


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ally83* Yes



I've seen 'our' smileofangel in FOTD



I've also found her and I've commented on her make-ups as well


----------



## rania (Aug 24, 2006)

Hallo girls !!

Kisses


----------



## grin_ajz (Aug 24, 2006)

hello rania


----------



## Ally83 (Sep 4, 2006)

Our Wizaz has been attacked by some hackers












I hope everything gonna be alright with Wizaz


----------



## Aneczka (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello beautiful polish girls!



By the way, is anyone from Gorzow here?


----------



## Magdovka (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello girls! I'm also from PL and sometimes visit wizaz.pl



))


----------



## grin_ajz (Sep 4, 2006)

magdovka why only sometimes





wizaz is running...at last


----------



## Aga BJ (Sep 6, 2007)

hello



do you remember me?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 6, 2007)

I think so


----------



## estella (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls, do u remember people from Wizaz?


----------



## apflux (Nov 23, 2007)

Sooo many familiar faces!


----------



## agatapas (Dec 10, 2007)

oh so nice to see so many Polish people here. I'm not an active user of wizaz but I'm registered.


----------



## apflux (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey... Where is everybody?


----------



## natii4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *apflux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey... Where is everybody?



At home?


----------



## apflux (Dec 20, 2007)

Riiiight, and not-answering-to-my-messages!


----------



## lele (Feb 11, 2009)

i feel almost like on wizaz


----------



## sabbatha (Apr 23, 2009)

girls, are you alive?


----------



## pattyt (May 21, 2009)

welcome


----------

